# Weber River Retriever Club Picnic



## birdboy (Sep 11, 2007)

The WRRC will be hosting a picnic/ training day at the North End of Ogden Bay this Saturday. Sign ups at 0730 will be a great time!~ See ya there


----------



## Sprig Kennels (Jan 13, 2009)

+1


----------

